# Vintage Schwinn Shop Coat



## Carlton Hendricks (Apr 14, 2018)

This is my first thread I'm new here...I like a wide variety of sports display antiques...from billiards to mountaineering...and of course cycling...my hot buttons are event posters from say about c1880 to c1940...that is posters, also called broadsides, that announce a sports event to take place...often printed on cardstock, sometimes paper....Also sculpture, as in statues, plaques, advertising,...bronze is king but white metal works....even plaster...you can see more at my site SportsAntiques.com

Anyway thought I'd start my first post with this shop coat I picked up last August at the Alameda Point Antiques Fair...dealer dealt in vintage clothing...It was priced pretty stiff and I tried to negotiate a better price but got nowhere...I walked away and thought about it...concluding I doubt I'll ever come across another...and it was in nice clean shape...so I went back and pulled the trigger...I think I'm going to frame it in a shadow box folded up so just the text shows "SCHWINN FACTORY TRAINED SERVICE"...I'd prefer to shadowbox it full length but it would just take up too much real estate...

So anyways...Q. Has anyone ever come across one these before?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Here ya go... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-dealer-sign.111792/#post-737465   V/r Shawn


----------



## Carlton Hendricks (Apr 14, 2018)

great...thanks for sharing...so now I know there was a jacket version as opposed to the full length...where did you get yours?...Would you know what vintage they are?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Carlton Hendricks said:


> great...thanks for sharing...so now I know there was a jacket version as opposed to the full length...where did you get yours?...Would you know what vintage they are?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Not mine just showing you others are out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 14, 2018)

Can you post a picture of the front patch? 
     I’ve seen 2 versions.


----------



## Carlton Hendricks (Apr 14, 2018)

When you say front patch...do you mean the name patch of the person who wore it?...or the makers label?


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 15, 2018)

About a dozen of these showed up at the Arlington Heights, Illinois Swap maybe 10 years ago. There was also a lot of bicycle tools. All of this supposedly had belonged to a man who was involved with the training program.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 15, 2018)

Here’s mine front and back.  It’s been dry cleaned and looks much better.









After cleaning, this is the jacket from Best Bicycles.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 17, 2018)

Carlton Hendricks said:


> When you say front patch...do you mean the name patch of the person who wore it?...or the makers label?




    The round patch that says 'Factory Trained Service"

  I've seen 2 versions of this patch.
  I'll find my coat and post the other one.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 17, 2018)

I got one of the factory trained service patches from my English teacher this year, I’ll post a pic when I get home


----------



## Carlton Hendricks (Apr 17, 2018)

I'll have to find mine and see but I don't think mine has a patch on the front...


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 17, 2018)

Much newer, but here’s mine from the late 70’s when I worked at Northwest Schwinn, in Flint, MI 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

